# how to troll a rat-l-trap



## retired10 (May 5, 2010)

if I put a 1/2 oz weight about 3 foot in front of the lure w/10 lb line 100' @ 3 to 4 miles per hour will that keep the lure in the 12 to 15 foot depth


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Depends on the lure ... Crank or Rattle Trap?


----------



## retired10 (May 5, 2010)

tbone2374 said:


> Depends on the lure ... Crank or Rattle Trap?


 1/2 oz Rattle Trap


----------



## ronniewelsh (Feb 3, 2011)

when I was upthere during spring break I rigged a 1/2 ounce weight in front of a speck rig trolling at idle and I caught fish on it.So Im thinkin that it will work but you may have to play around with the amount of weight to get your desired depth.


----------



## rufusoilt1985 (Jun 24, 2009)

U might try a hellbender .... only bad thing is its hard to tell when the smaller fish hit


----------



## Lone Eagle (Aug 20, 2009)

retired10 said:


> if I put a 1/2 oz weight about 3 foot in front of the lure w/10 lb line 100' @ 3 to 4 miles per hour will that keep the lure in the 12 to 15 foot depth


I did a lot of fishing up there with a 1/2 oz. rattle trap trolling. NOT once did I have any other weighted device nor diving device with the trap. The folks that were in my boat caught fish consistantly with us trolling that way.

By a lot of fishing; I am referring to 18 guided fishing trips as well as one trip with either another guide and three trips with my wife ***(my favorite fishing partner)***.

Retired 10, it's called experminting and trying. There is no one that can accurately tell you what to do on each trip......nothing better than trying.....and experiencing....then make adjustments until you figure it out.

Please do not take this wrong.....I also used other techinics to catch those fish. Maybe that is why it's called fishing instead of catching.....


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Lone Eagle said:


> ...three trips with my wife ***(my favorite fishing partner)***.


Don't mean to hi-jack, but I agree with your choice of fishing partners.


----------



## Sean Hoffmann (May 24, 2004)

This time of year trolling a Rattletrap on a flatline is probably just effective. Or, try a Shad Rap to get down that deep.


----------

